# trouble on the tracks....not turning on!



## isy77best (10 mo ago)

Hi I have a rail king 4-6-0 and I plugged it all in as per the instructions and i poured ten drops of smoke liquid in the thing but it won't work. The caboose also is weirdly installing behind the front train. No lights go on.....And the transformer button is sticking out with a white thing at the switch seems broken... what to do? Thanks,
Isabel


----------



## isy77best (10 mo ago)

ok now all lights are on at the receiver and the plugs but the train and the caboose are connected and when i point the remote nothing happens....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Take it back for a refund and buy individual locomotives and rolling stock in HO scale.

I have no idea what this means; "The caboose also is weirdly installing behind the front train".


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve got some remote devices, like rope lighting. The remote has to be in the right place at the correct angle. Nothing beats a good old fashioned power pack for reliability.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Take it back for a refund and buy individual locomotives and rolling stock in HO scale.
> 
> I have no idea what this means; "The caboose also is weirdly installing behind the front train".


Not to sound crude, but I think thats how I had my first kid.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kidding aside, we need more information, what transformer, what dosen't power up. Are all the wheels correctly on the tracks, is there a puddle of smoke fluid on the tracks. Etc, etc,


----------



## isy77best (10 mo ago)

MichaelE said:


> Take it back for a refund and buy individual locomotives and rolling stock in HO scale.
> 
> I have no idea what this means; "The caboose also is weirdly installing behind the front train".


I mean that the configuration of the train seems unusual because the furst carvis the engine followed bu the coal carrier followed by the for people carriages, to me it seems unconventional because the coalncarrier looks a bit like a caboose but it goes behind the steamer… anyways my suspicion is that the coal carrier circuit is not working because every time i put the train on the track and move it manually it short circuits….
Can you recommend a link to buy just the train since i believe my track is ok since the lights go on. I believe its my train not working and if not that then the remote…


----------



## isy77best (10 mo ago)

isy77best said:


> I mean that the configuration of the train seems unusual because the furst carvis the engine followed bu the coal carrier followed by the for people carriages, to me it seems unconventional because the coalncarrier looks a bit like a caboose but it goes behind the steamer… anyways my suspicion is that the coal carrier circuit is not working because every time i put the train on the track and move it manually it short circuits….
> Can you recommend a link to buy just the train since i believe my track is ok since the lights go on. I believe its my train not working and if not that then the remote…


Sorry i am typing on my phone at 6am over my coffee…. Lots of typos….here it is in non gobbledegook language……
I mean that the configuration of the train seems unusual because the first car is the engine followed by the coal carrier followed by the four people carriages,


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I will start by saying I dont own this brand. Next up, the configuration of the cars is corect. Thats how they worked way back when, the coal was shoveled into the engine for power, so the coal car was always second. Then the passanger cars. Some of the MTH/Railking stuff had a wire to conect between the caol car and the main steam engine. Next up, take some pictures, or give us a model number so people smarter then me can help.


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

I agree with sjm9911's advice.....perhaps there is a tether wire that is supposed to be hooked up between the TENDER (you call it a coal car) and the steam engine itself!
Maybe you missed/didnt hook this up. I assume that all train wheels are properly on the track. If all this doesnt get the train going down the track, I suggest take the engine and tender to a local train/hobby shop and ask if they will take a look and give it a test run on their layout, or test track.. Also, try and post pictures here on the Forum with captions so we can easily follow your problems....as for the engine and tender....add the Mikes Train House sku numbers; same for your transformer and broken switch...do this and the Cavalry will be acoming!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

isy77best said:


> Sorry i am typing on my phone at 6am over my coffee…. Lots of typos….here it is in non gobbledegook language……
> I mean that the configuration of the train seems unusual because the first car is the engine followed by the coal carrier followed by the four people carriages,


I can't help with your problem, I have none that run by remotes.
Coal car was called a tender as it tended to the locomotive.
Tenders carried coal or wood to fuel the locomotives, some had oil.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The “people carriages” are called passenger cars….


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

isy77best said:


> I mean that the configuration of the train seems unusual because the first car is the engine followed by the coal carrier


That's not unusual. The "coal car" (tender) belongs with the engine - it's the steam engine's "fuel tank".


----------

